# Tables Avalible bird and reptile show



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

we have a table sale on the 4th of may at cottage nursery's Cambridgeshire £10.00 per table for reptiles any breeder's that would like to book a table please pm or txt me on 07543549574 for any info too 

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

up we go is it to early for breeders ? would like any feedback as we hope to do a few of these 

thanks 

paul


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Madhouse5 said:


> up we go is it to early for breeders ? would like any feedback as we hope to do a few of these
> 
> thanks
> 
> paul


If you dont pay the reptile mafia you might not be able to do it :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

well as we now don't have a show down this way this year and I offered our venue to them but no one could be bothered to call me I thought I run my own and they can pay me


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Madhouse5 said:


> well as we now don't have a show down this way this year and I offered our venue to them but no one could be bothered to call me I thought I run my own and they can pay me


good on you :2thumb:
i wish someone would do the same round here since sware was cancelled and that was the only one anywhere near


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

find a venue and do your own but thanks


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Which society is it being run by?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

its being run by me and a new 3 counties breeders club


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Madhouse5 said:


> its being run by me and a new 3 counties breeders club


Sadly the mafia will already be looking at this and will do everything to stop you. Be warned


----------



## Bleve (Jan 20, 2012)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Sadly the mafia will already be looking at this and will do everything to stop you. Be warned


The private rules of the Mafia do not transcend into public law. There is a group of people who have been running a monthly Bird auction near us for the past 20 years which goes ahead month after month and year after year without any interference from the local authorities. reason for this continuing is that everybody is enrolled as a club member as soon as they pay their entry fee and set foot into the site. So pretty similar to what CREAKS do by insisting that all sellers must be CREAKS members and thus creating a quasi private club meeting. So if Madhouse or anyone else follows these simple club format rules there is nowt any Mafia can do about it.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Bleve said:


> The private rules of the Mafia do not transcend into public law. There is a group of people who have been running a monthly Bird auction near us for the past 20 years which goes ahead month after month and year after year without any interference from the local authorities. reason for this continuing is that everybody is enrolled as a club member as soon as they pay their entry fee and set foot into the site. So pretty similar to what CREAKS do by insisting that all sellers must be CREAKS members and thus creating a quasi private club meeting. So if Madhouse or anyone else follows these simple club format rules there is nowt any Mafia can do about it.


I know what your saying but if a certain Don has not had any money in one way or another from the sale he will get it stopped and then look like a hero by stepping in to save it in the last minute. PAY THE REPTILE MAFIA or you won't get your sale. Sorry but that's the truth of it. But for my thought's on your sale I hope it goes ahead and wish you the best of luck


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Bleve said:


> The private rules of the Mafia do not transcend into public law. There is a group of people who have been running a monthly Bird auction near us for the past 20 years which goes ahead month after month and year after year without any interference from the local authorities. reason for this continuing is that everybody is enrolled as a club member as soon as they pay their entry fee and set foot into the site. So pretty similar to what CREAKS do by insisting that all sellers must be CREAKS members and thus creating a quasi private club meeting. So if Madhouse or anyone else follows these simple club format rules there is nowt any Mafia can do about it.


No however public laws do state that you cannot sell animals from stalls/tables in a market place. http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/Geo6/14-15/35

The selling of animals from a building requires a pet shop licence.

It isn't required to be a CREAKS member to go to a CREAKS show, I have been going to all of the shows for several years and have never been a member of any society.


----------



## Bleve (Jan 20, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> No however public laws do state that you cannot sell animals from stalls/tables in a market place. Pet Animals Act 1951
> 
> The selling of animals from a building requires a pet shop licence.
> 
> It isn't required to be a CREAKS member to go to a CREAKS show, I have been going to all of the shows for several years and have never been a member of any society.


Your right you don't have to be a member of Creaks to get in to buy. However, the rules for CREAKS shows states that all sellers behind tables must be CREAKS members making their shows exclusively private members sales only.

All barking Madhouse needs to do to get round the pet shop licence requirement is to make it a club surplus animal sale. i.e. everybody selling is required to join his club.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

are you having any problems arranging this sale, any opposition?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

SilverSky said:


> are you having any problems arranging this sale, any opposition?


hi no problems at all thanks


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Madhouse5 said:


> hi no problems at all thanks


thats good :2thumb:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

just need a few more tables think it might be a bit early for some


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

looking for more breeders we are now offering tables free no charge thanks 

Paul


----------



## hpackham1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi bud how many stalls have been taken I may pop down as I'm in Essex


----------

